# Lightroom CC Lens Profile Query



## Neelly (Aug 6, 2015)

I changed from Canon to Olympus cameras some time ago and because Olympus lens profile corrections are baked into the exif data I haven't used the Lens Corrections tab in Lightroom since I moved to CC. 
However when I went to re-edit some old Canon pictures I found that I can't get Lightroom to automatically apply the lens corrections. All I get is a message " unable to locate a matching profile automatically ". Now when I select Canon from the drop down list it picks the correct profile.
I seem to remember this all used to happen automatically, or is my memory faulty and I have to go through this for every photo?

Neil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 6, 2015)

No, your memory is fine. Lightroom should set this automatically. What you could try is to set the lens profile manually for one image, and then use the pop-up menu to set this as the new default.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 6, 2015)

Go through the process of selecting the correct profile, then while the panel is still open click in the "Setup" box near the top of the LC panel and select "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" from the drop-down list.


----------



## Neelly (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies. But it doesn't quite work. In the basic tab I have "enable profile correction " ticked and in the Profile tab I followed the instructions to "save new lens profile defaults"  So far so good, however if I go to another photo the tick box in the Basic Tab, which I thought would be a sticky key, looses the tick and thus no correction. OK I can re tick this every time but should it really work like that

Neil


----------



## Hoggy (Aug 7, 2015)

Neelly said:


> So far so good, however if I go to another photo the tick box in the Basic Tab, which I thought would be a sticky key, looses the tick and thus no correction. OK I can re tick this every time but should it really work like that



I think it might only help for photos that are newly imported..  The existing photos will remain the same.  But I think when you do enable the profile corrections checkbox on existing photos, it will come up with your new defaults straight away.
If you want it to apply to multiple photos at once, select them in the filmstrip - and in Develop mode turn on auto-sync - then tick the checkbox to ON.  It should then apply it to the rest of them.  Make sure you turn off auto-sync afterwards though!

Hopefully someone will correct me if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 7, 2015)

You are correct. Automatic detection of the profile will only happen with newly imported images, or if you press the 'Reset' button ( but that will also reset all other adjustments). You can indeed apply it to the other images by synching.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2015)

Hang on, I might be missing something here, but are we talking at cross-purposes?

The "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" only helps LR know which lens it is that you own - it doesn't automatically turn on lens corrections for all photos.  To do that, you'd either need to create a preset that you apply on import or change the main default settings to always turn them on for that camera.  For the existing ones, you could sync lens corrections to all photos to automatically check that box.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 8, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hang on, I might be missing something here, but are we talking at cross-purposes?
> 
> The "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" only helps LR know which lens it is that you own - it doesn't automatically turn on lens corrections for all photos.  To do that, you'd either need to create a preset that you apply on import or change the main default settings to always turn them on for that camera.  For the existing ones, you could sync lens corrections to all photos to automatically check that box.



The way I read the first message is that the OP already did that, but he gets an error message 'unable to locate a matching profile automatically'.


----------



## Neelly (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks again to all. Yes Lightroom now picks up the lens correction data without me having to tell it its a Canon Lens, oddly enough when I had the problem originally after I picked Canon in the drop down makers list it automatically pulled up the lens. So how would it not pick the maker, strange.
  However problem solved as usual on this Forum

Neil


----------



## rob1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hang on, I might be missing something here, but are we talking at cross-purposes?
> 
> The "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" only helps LR know which lens it is that you own - it doesn't automatically turn on lens corrections for all photos.  To do that, you'd either need to create a preset that you apply on import or change the main default settings to always turn them on for that camera.  For the existing ones, you could sync lens corrections to all photos to automatically check that box.



 I do have the same problem. I own several lenses which are recognised by LR if I tell LR to use it. But I cannot get LR to do it automatically. 

Where do I find the "main default setting" ?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 23, 2015)

Have you followed the instructions documented earlier in this thread? See my post #3.


----------



## rob1 (Aug 23, 2015)

I was afraid that it would apply the same  lens profile for all photos. Even for those that were taken with a different lens or one were no profile is available. 
After fiddling around for a while I think I got it going by creating a new preset where "enable profile corrections" is set to Auto.
I would prefer your method though.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 23, 2015)

No it won't do that....when you use the "Save new Lens Profile Defaults" option, it only applies that particular selected lens profile for any pictures shot with the lens that was in use when you used the option.....so provided you first of all simply make sure that the image that you use the set defaults option on was actually shot with the lens that you have selected when setting the defaults, then there's no risk that it will apply the same lens profile for any photos that weren't shot with that particular lens.


----------



## rob1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you Jim. Appreciate your help!


----------

